# Hymer A class drop down bed info. Please



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi. Last week we brought a second hand drop down bed from a 1991 Hymer B544 to go into our Hymer S700. It's being shipped over to us from Uk. and was wondering if one of you kind folk might have any tips or info. on installing please? It comes with all the concertina arms,pistons and nuts and bolts etc. I have had a good scan on google for any close up pics or even diagrams unsuccessfully. I can see that it is secured by two bolts into each side in the front but that's about it!! Any pics or info would be very kindly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## The laird (Jun 2, 2018)

*Dropbed*

Give Ross Jarvis a call in the stores at brown hills Hymer parts he might send you a schematic diagram that could help you ,say you might need a bit and get him to email you 
I’ve had a few things sent to me 
Sorry can’t help more


----------



## The laird (Jun 2, 2018)

*Bed*

Hope it helps I’m still looking for info for you
Might be worth posting on Hymer international forum


----------



## The laird (Jun 2, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Hi. Last week we brought a second hand drop down bed from a 1991 Hymer B544 to go into our Hymer S700. It's being shipped over to us from Uk. and was wondering if one of you kind folk might have any tips or info. on installing please? It comes with all the concertina arms,pistons and nuts and bolts etc. I have had a good scan on google for any close up pics or even diagrams unsuccessfully. I can see that it is secured by two bolts into each side in the front but that's about it!! Any pics or info would be very kindly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gary



This was on Hymer int forum

Google Hymer international club and search


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

The laird said:


> This was on Hymer int forumView attachment 64000View attachment 64001
> Google Hymer international club and search



Thanks for the information Graham , really appreciated.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Does your van have any fittings where the .mounting bolts would go? On a van with the drop-down bed, they are of course in place. But if it wasn't built to take a drop-down bed, would Hymer include  brackets anyway?



Hi, no the van doesn't have any fittings but just the two holes with threads either side where the fixing bolts are fitted. Iam pretty sure all made were fitted with the drop down bed and ones without is where the owner has taken out to make the cab space more roomy. I must admit, I know it will close everything in once fitted but will suit our needs more as we can then convert the lounge area back for seating instead of fixed bed. I will try to attach some pics of what I have brought as a package. Thank you.


----------



## walpeter (Jun 3, 2018)

Good luck with the bed. Just to say, I have a Hymer B544 1991 and the bed does not look like that. Models of that era were in brown, I think, and only later were the lighter colours introduced. Also, I am not sure whether a bed from a Fiat Hymer will fit the Mercedes (different shape at the front).


----------



## dalspa (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m sure that I read somewhere that to removal of the bed is done with the windscreen removed. Whether this is just because it makes it easier, I don’t know. Could depend on the internal layout of fixed furniture as to the ease of getting the bed in through the door and I into position, prior to fixing. I would expect that the threaded fixings are all in place in order to receive the bolts, as standard.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

walpeter said:


> Good luck with the bed. Just to say, I have a Hymer B544 1991 and the bed does not look like that. Models of that era were in brown, I think, and only later were the lighter colours introduced. Also, I am not sure whether a bed from a Fiat Hymer will fit the Mercedes (different shape at the front).



Thanks for that, it was actually advertised that he brought it from a 1991  Hymer for his 1989 B544 but never fitted it? I assumed that all drop downs of that era were same ? I hope I'm right as it has set me back a fair few quid :scared:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks for that, it was actually advertised that he brought it from a 1991  Hymer for his 1989 B544 but never fitted it? I assumed that all drop downs of that era were same ? I hope I'm right as it has set me back a fair few quid :scared:



Iam now hoping that maybe he brought it to fit his 1989 B544 and didn't fit, hence the sale?? The shape looks like it should go into my 700 . Looked into buying a new one from Hamblingtons Hymer but they do not stock them anymore. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

dalspa said:


> I’m sure that I read somewhere that to removal of the bed is done with the windscreen removed. Whether this is just because it makes it easier, I don’t know. Could depend on the internal layout of fixed furniture as to the ease of getting the bed in through the door and I into position, prior to fixing. I would expect that the threaded fixings are all in place in order to receive the bolts, as standard.



Thanks , I also read somewhere about having to take the windscreen out but have had a good measure up and looks OK to go through the hab door no probs. I've taken out the swivel seat and table unit so have got more space to juggle with. Fingers crossed..


----------



## seadogjon (Jun 3, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Hi. Last week we brought a second hand drop down bed from a 1991 Hymer B544 to go into our Hymer S700. It's being shipped over to us from Uk. and was wondering if one of you kind folk might have any tips or info. on installing please? It comes with all the concertina arms,pistons and nuts and bolts etc. I have had a good scan on google for any close up pics or even diagrams unsuccessfully. I can see that it is secured by two bolts into each side in the front but that's about it!! Any pics or info would be very kindly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gary



Best try the classic hymer group on facebook they will have all the info ,even down to the correct torque for the bolts etc .
Looking at ours it looks impossible to take in or out ,but good luck,,jon


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jun 3, 2018)

I've previously looked at removing my over-cab drop down on my Hymer 680, But there is zero way of getting it out of the vehicle without removing the windscreen.

You're a braver man than me Gunga Din,

 good luck, please do a video and share your challenges with us all.

- and don't bleep out the F's that will be in plentiful supply.

james


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> I've previously looked at removing my over-cab drop down on my Hymer 680, But there is zero way of getting it out of the vehicle without removing the windscreen.
> 
> You're a braver man than me Gunga Din,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the vote of confidence James, Iam sure it will be a challenge but from my measurements I should be able to squeeze it through from rear of van to front horizontally  with about 2 cm to spare on each side. Iam going to try without taking out the front seats out, I think the bed should slide over top of them reclined.. If a bit tight then I'll take them out as well. Failing all that, I have a brand new windscreen rubber seal so will have to find a good local windscreen company who can take out screen while I fit bed !:idea-007:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> If the holes are there, it should be possible. I can't see why you would have to take the windscreen out. Mine is the newer white model, but I doubt it is very different.
> 
> I recently (just) managed to fit an 8' by 4' sheet of ply in to bring it home, and have previously carried a king size mattress, which was almost a foot deep.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, yes a good idea to template the bed as it weighs approx. 40 kg evidently. I am certain I can get the bed in hab. door as I have taken out all the table and unit and is a massive void have also measured and looks room to spare. Seeing a picture or two of yours, especially of the concertina mechanism just so I have a rough idea would be really grateful. All pictures I can find on Web you can't see the mechanism as the shroud/curtain covers its view. Thanks


----------



## The laird (Jun 5, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "concertina mechanism" so here are some photos of the place where the bed bolts to the bodywork on the right hand side.
> 
> If you'd like photos of other areas, please let me know and I'll try to take the appropriate pictures.
> 
> The front bolt is just behind the word "Nitro" on the strut.



Think it’s cantilever he is meaning?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 5, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "concertina mechanism" so here are some photos of the place where the bed bolts to the bodywork on the right hand side.
> 
> If you'd like photos of other areas, please let me know and I'll try to take the appropriate pictures.
> 
> The front bolt is just behind the word "Nitro" on the strut.



Thanks for the pics. Although not sure which model or year  Hymer you have but looks quite different to mine. Also I see yours has cab doors where mine has only one hab door in the middle of the van. Thanks Gordon, rightly so,yes I meant cantilever mechanism. Still not arrived yet so still nervous to how things will end!! Thanks for all the help and replies.


----------



## The laird (Jun 5, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Although not sure which model or year  Hymer you have but looks quite different to mine. Also I see yours has cab doors where mine has only one hab door in the middle of the van. Thanks Gordon, rightly so,yes I meant cantilever mechanism. Still not arrived yet so still nervous to how things will end!! Thanks for all the help and replies.



Didn’t take any pics of mine as it’s like what was shown .think a.  bit of look ,assess then attack 
Good luck and will be interested as a few other will be as to how you get on


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 5, 2018)

The laird said:


> Didn’t take any pics of mine as it’s like what was shown .think a.  bit of look ,assess then attack
> Good luck and will be interested as a few other will be as to how you get on


Yep, that's what I have planned for when it arrives like you say, quick look,assess and attack! Luckily the vans inside has got a few battle scars,scuffs here and there over the years so I'm not too precious. If it all goes in well and I'm happy with the vans new layout I might well start to tidy it up a bit ready for our first big adventure :dance:


----------



## The laird (Jun 5, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Yep, that's what I have planned for when it arrives like you say, quick look,assess and attack! Luckily the vans inside has got a few battle scars,scuffs here and there over the years so I'm not too precious. If it all goes in well and I'm happy with the vans new layout I might well start to tidy it up a bit ready for our first big adventure :dance:




It’s called a loved and used veh


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 5, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Yep, that's what I have planned for when it arrives like you say, quick look,assess and attack! Luckily the vans inside has got a few battle scars,scuffs here and there over the years so I'm not too precious. If it all goes in well and I'm happy with the vans new layout I might well start to tidy it up a bit ready for our first big adventure :dance:



Will keep updated on here in case anyone is interested once I get started on the job at hand. Don't think I'll be doing a vid though as someone mentioned earlier as I'm sure it would have to be bleeped out!!!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 10, 2018)

*Bingo !!!*



hairydog said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "concertina mechanism" so here are some photos of the place where the bed bolts to the bodywork on the right hand side.
> 
> If you'd like photos of other areas, please let me know and I'll try to take the appropriate pictures.
> 
> The front bolt is just behind the word "Nitro" on the strut.



Thanks Hairydog, you're pictures posted were of great help. Picked up bed today from Almancil and was home for lunch time. Had an hour or so studying the parts and with the aid of your pics managed to piece them all together. Within a couple of hours bed all installed and now up and running, very pleased :wacko::banana:


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

Great result and well done 
Can we see some photos


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 10, 2018)

The laird said:


> Great result and well done
> Can we see some photos



Just got a few final screws to fix down the left side plastic cowel where the lights are mounted. They are quite awkward to line the holes up and tighten down, probably spent half the time of the installation!! Anyway, it's in, so Iam well chuffed :lol-053: looking forward to trying it out tonight . I have read that many people are not keen on them as they say swallow up a lot of room in the cab making it feel claustrophobic ? Well to me it looks and feels fine sitting at wheel in fact feels more complete and better looking! Here's a couple of pics. Thanks again all for your help, love this forum..


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Just got a few final screws to fix down the left side plastic cowel where the lights are mounted. They are quite awkward to line the holes up and tighten down, probably spent half the time of the installation!! Anyway, it's in, so Iam well chuffed :lol-053: looking forward to trying it out tonight . I have read that many people are not keen on them as they say swallow up a lot of room in the cab making it feel claustrophobic ? Well to me it looks and feels fine sitting at wheel in fact feels more complete and better looking! Here's a couple of pics. Thanks again all for your help, love this forum.. View attachment 64201View attachment 64200View attachment 64202



Looking great bet your well chuffed with the result,one the plastic caps are on job done.
Mind and make sure you fit a sufficient hold up mechanism ,ie fit a seat belt strap to roof ,this makes sure you don’t get clouted on the head when driving and the bed drops on you

If you want to see my hold up set I can take pics and forward to you ?


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 10, 2018)

hat off to you gary not sure i would have been brave enough to tackle that job but bet you’ll sleep well in it every time knowing you pulled it of,


----------



## dalspa (Jun 10, 2018)

*Well done!*

A good job done. I’m sure that there were some awkward moments lining it up due to the working space  (lack of). How are the gas struts? If they are weak then you will feel the weight when you put the mattress on, but if you are strong (you must be as you got the bed in) then you would still be able to raise the bed up ok. Mine are weaker than they used to be, but no problem. As said before, make sure you have a good strap to hold in place - I think I can just see the hanging part in the second picture.


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> hat off to you gary not sure i would have been brave enough to tackle that job but bet you’ll sleep well in it every time knowing you pulled it of,



Yeah can see the orange release right enough ,,,,,,Hawkeye


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't find it claustrophobic in the cab with the bed above, the Hymer cab is still large and with the bed pulled up tight I can see the top of the windscreen, I have enjoyed this thread and we'll done for getting it right, it will make a difference


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jun 10, 2018)

Splendid job, well done. 
Who dares - wins.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 10, 2018)

The laird said:


> Looking great bet your well chuffed with the result,one the plastic caps are on job done.
> Mind and make sure you fit a sufficient hold up mechanism ,ie fit a seat belt strap to roof ,this makes sure you don’t get clouted on the head when driving and the bed drops on you
> 
> If you want to see my hold up set I can take pics and forward to you ?



Thanks Gordon, I've got the strap all fitted nicely and the side panels secured and the electrics sorted for side lights. Beds all made up ready for a trial tonight, feels much more comfy than our made up bed in the rear. Have now got to sort out the fridge, can't seem to get it to stay running on gas :mad1: and have just sprung a leak on the sink taps so No rest for the wicked, as they say. Might have to start a new thread for that ! Here's a couple more pics of finished bed.:wave:


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

Minted!


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

I’ve just replaced kitchen and shower taps two weeks ago


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 11, 2018)

Great job, well done


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Bed christend*

Had a lovely nights sleep last night in the new drop down. As many say they are almost as comfortable as your bed at home.. Well pleased with our new purchase, just refitted all the table, cabinets and swivel chair back in and also managed to fix the fridge so we're back running on gas! :dance:


----------



## ROVING MEG (Aug 7, 2018)

*bed*

Hi Dalspa, Did you ever get the bed fitted ?


----------

